# Only 7dpo, and feel like AF is coming?? :(



## RandaPanda

So frustrated because I really feel like AF is on her way, and it's way too early. My LP in the past few months was 10 or 11 days, so I wanted to extend it a bit and have been using vitamin B and progesterone in my LP this month to try to make it longer. I have no idea what is going on, because if AF is coming soon, my LP actually might be shorter :( Anyone feel just like AF symptoms and then got a BFP?


----------



## chicky160

I don't normally stalk in here but I saw your post! Anywho I had af cramps from about 5/6 dpo until I was about 8 wks pregnant! It's very very common! Good luck to you xxx


----------



## Kats816

I've just found out I'm pregnant and I felt like I was going to come on my period for two weeks before it was due. Have you got any other symptoms as my boobs were killing also


----------



## RandaPanda

Thanks for your replies, ladies! Boobs aren't sore...kinda wish they were :) Just some creamy CM on and off. Last month, I had loads of "symptoms" though, and bfn. This month, just feeling like AF, so maybe that's a good sign!


----------



## chicky160

If it's any consolation the only other symptom I've ever had aside from the cramps is really healthy nails! :haha: normally they're like tissue paper thin :shrug:


----------



## RandaPanda

My temp is still going up, so that's good! I also have very noticeable veins along my hips and lower tummy, and a few on my boobs. I want to test tomorrow with FMU, but I think it will be too early! At this point, I will just be happy if my normally fairly low temps just keep creeping upwards :)


----------



## Mom2sam

Both times i'v been pregnant i also felt af was coming exactly same pre af symptoms but obv didnt come as gt a bfp instead so dont worry too much about that & cm at this point was also an indicator for me as usually dry up before af good luck x


----------



## KaylaBeth

Oh! I am so thankful I came across this post. AF is due for me in 2-3 days and I just feel like it's coming so I wrote this cycle off already but now I'm a little bit hopeful! Maybe my pregnancy hormones are super high therefore giving me cramps and exhaustion. Here's hoping. Praying for you RandaPanda. Keep us posted!


----------



## RandaPanda

Unless it's implantation, I would say I'm out for this month...9dpo this morning and woke up with this massive temp dip and cramps a few inches below my belly button. I didn't sleep well at all last night because I was waking up feeling super hot the whole night, so I expected my temp to be off a bit, but this doesn't look good!

My fingers are x'd for you, Kayla!!


----------



## chicky160

Just stalking! I was coming on to have a peek at your chart. Do you take vit b6? X


----------



## RandaPanda

Hey chicky! I do take b6...well, b complex. Just started this cycle on CD1 though, so not sure if it's built up in my system enough. I'm also using progesterone cream during LP, so I'm extra frustrated if I end up with a 9 or 10 day LP as it's never been less than 10 WITHOUT the vits and supplements. Ugh, SO upset. I had a bit of an emotional moment before work today and after getting that temp...I just feel like AF is around the corner as my stomach is all warm and squishy inside (don't really know how to describe it!) exactly like it is with AF every other month, but it feels even worse this time. Have had some cramping today too, but that's gone now. I just keep expecting spotting, but still nothing....

Sorry to throw myself a pity party! I know that everyone on here has their own challenges and hopes, and right now, my stuff pales in comparison to what a lot of women go through with TTC. I'm just really down today, and being on the other side of the world from my family and friends when I so desperately want to go home makes it feel worse. DH has been amazingly sweet and comforting though...even when I was shouting like a she-beast this morning about him not understanding! Lol!!


----------



## chicky160

Oh mate you feel free to throw yourself whatever kind of party you like! It's no consolation but we've all been there and know how shitty the wait for that ever elusive bfp is! In my case it was almost 10 years! No fun. But I got there in the end, and when you have your little bundle in your arms it'll make every second of all those crappy moments worth it. 

B6 is great, the cycle I conceived I had also taken epo until ov to help with cm. and a great bnb buddy of mine told me about pink grapefruit juice. (Not concentrate) started drinking it on cd1, tastes like the devil but I grew to like it! X3 glasses a day, had the strangest af ever, sorry if it's tmi but it was practically black! I was told it would give me a good cleanse and 8 days later the weird black Period finished. I continued drinking until ov, had lots more cm that cycle too, think it has to do with making the mucous more alkaline as opposed to acid so the spermies travel easier, well, 9 dpo I had a squinter, 10dpo bfp confirmed with a digi! After all those sodding years! So basically, if you haven't already get stocking up! :haha: I swear by the stuff. Could all be nonsense of course but it worked for me (IMO) :hugs: anything is worth a try right x


----------



## MrsKChicago

You're not out til AF shows! I've heard a lot about pregnancy feeling like PMS in the early days. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## RandaPanda

Thanks, ladies! My temp went back up again today, so not out yet! Still feeling very PMSy though. I wish my body would just stop messing around and give me a clear sign :)

Chicky, that's interesting about the grapefruit juice! If I'm not preggers by the time I move back home in July, I will think about adding it to my plan (probably wouldn't be able to get it over here!) Thanks!!


----------



## Mom2sam

Randa panda i thnk we were in a board tgether last cycle i thnk u changed ur pic? Yes i remember nw seeing ur in china. Yay for temp going bk up! I was going to say implantation can stil occur at 9dpo so that might hv been the dip in temp also i knw frm previous 2 pregnancies that i kept feeling af will come more so than normal so dont let that throw u off. Also were here for you if u need t vent or chat it's hard regardless of hw long anyone has bn trying we hv all our good & bad days & thats y we can support eachother through this. I tried for 5 years with first & can say my first year was easier bk then than im finding it nw & its only second month lol 

Hoping u see that bfp soon x

Iv just hd my pineapple core had decided i'd try it next cycle if nothing happens but 2dpo today & DH went shopping & came bk with a pineapple so why not eh. Iv cut into 4 slices & had one today & will hv next 3 til 5dpo.

U said ul bk home in July, where is home? Sorry if uv mentiond in previous posts i cant remember x


----------



## RandaPanda

Hey mom2sam! Yes, we were in another thread together and I did change my pic :)

So...I tested this morning and seem to have MAYBE got a faint BFP!? So that would make yesterday's massive dip my implantation, I guess! I'm trying to post pics, but my iPad is giving me a hard time! 

Even if it's not my BFP and I get all mopy again, I just want to say thank you to you ladies for being so awesome, kind, and supportive. I never thought a message board could be such a source of comfort and friendliness :hugs:


----------



## RandaPanda

The file is upside down, and it's hard to capture the line on my iPad, but I hope you can see it!

The bottom test is with FMU, but then I forgot about checking it in the normal time because I was sleepy and also just assumed it would be negative. At about 30 minutes, DH mentioned he was going to jump in the shower, so I just grabbed the test out of the bathroom before he did, saw the faint line and did a double take! 

Then, because I'm now obsessing, I did a second test with SMU, and got another faint positive at 5-7 minutes (it's the top test). I'll test again tomorrow with FMU and hope for a stronger line, but what do you think?? I honestly thought I was out for sure when I went to bed last night, but now I'm doing my best not to get my hopes up :shrug:

:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 60


----------



## chicky160

Omg omg omg :happydance: look at your temp! Those tests look great Hun, everything crossed those lines keep getting darker for you :hugs: I'd be peeing on everything I could get my hands on all day! :haha: oh and FYI I always had darker lines in the evening, so, you know, feel free to test again...... But I am a poas addict, I shit you not I would start at 4dpo:rofl:


----------



## chicky160

I can see those lines without even zooming in on them :hugs:


----------



## RandaPanda

Eeeee! Chicky, I love your excitement - it's contagious! Thank you!! I have honestly been sort of in shock most of the day, but I'm starting to wrap my head around this, and have caught myself smiling randomly (I must look like a total nut to the people around me today!) :haha:


----------



## chicky160

Haha I get excited about pretty much everything :haha: what time is it there? X


----------



## RandaPanda

It's 4:30 in the afternoon here. I left work early, as haven't been feeling my best and wasn't exactly focused on things today :)


----------



## chicky160

Ooh brill, I was trying to work out how long I have to wait before it's morning there again and I can stalk new tests :haha:


----------



## RandaPanda

Haha, I know...I hope I can sleep well tonight! I'll be up and testing again in 14 hours :)


----------



## Mom2sam

RandaPanda said:


> The file is upside down, and it's hard to capture the line on my iPad, but I hope you can see it!
> 
> The bottom test is with FMU, but then I forgot about checking it in the normal time because I was sleepy and also just assumed it would be negative. At about 30 minutes, DH mentioned he was going to jump in the shower, so I just grabbed the test out of the bathroom before he did, saw the faint line and did a double take!
> 
> Then, because I'm now obsessing, I did a second test with SMU, and got another faint positive at 5-7 minutes (it's the top test). I'll test again tomorrow with FMU and hope for a stronger line, but what do you think?? I honestly thought I was out for sure when I went to bed last night, but now I'm doing my best not to get my hopes up :shrug:
> 
> :hugs:

OmG omG i definitely see it! Im using those tests too & can say fir sure last cycle i got nothing stark white so ths is good news i'm so happy for u cant wait to see ur next tests & once i got a lil somethng in those i used frer & digi same say & got a clearer bfp. So fx crossed shows up for u. This is so exciting! X


----------



## Mom2sam

chicky160 said:


> Omg omg omg :happydance: look at your temp! Those tests look great Hun, everything crossed those lines keep getting darker for you :hugs: I'd be peeing on everything I could get my hands on all day! :haha: oh and FYI I always had darker lines in the evening, so, you know, feel free to test again...... But I am a poas addict, I shit you not I would start at 4dpo:rofl:

Lol guilty if poas at 6dpo last cycle haha ths cycle definitely going to at least hold out til 8dpo x


----------



## chicky160

Eeeeeee temps still up! :happydance: have you tested today? :hugs:

No way could I have held out until 8dpo :haha: pure torture! But good luck to you too :hugs: 

I actually miss peeing on stuff :haha:


----------



## RandaPanda

Hey! Yep, temp is still up and 3 more positives today (don't ask me why I tested 3 pees in a row...I'm obsessed!) They're still a bit light, but better than yesterday. Also felt really tired and nauseous today...hooray for that!!


----------



## chicky160

Of course they are light 11dpo right?! :happydance: pictures please missy :happydance:


----------



## Mom2sam

Pics pics pics!! Randa thy get significantly darker every 48 hrs so tmrw u should notice thyl b alot darker x


----------



## Mom2sam

Chicky hw many dpo are u? I always cave in at 8dpo too x


----------



## RandaPanda

Hey girls! Here is a pic from tonight after dinner. I am so confused though...I tested after dinner because I got really nervous when I went to the bathroom right after eating and found some brownish pink CM on the toilet paper. I didn't get any bleeding when I had implantation at 9dpo (just strong aching cramps), so suddenly got worried that it was early AF and I was having a chemical or something. No more spotting now though, just that one bit. My temp is still pretty high and this test, despite not being FMU and after drinking a ton of water, shows a pretty good line.

Honestly, I have the same strange achy cramps that I had at 9dpo with implantation, plus this spotting. I don't know what to make of it...I think it's either:

- nothing to worry about at all
- a chemical
- or DH's very optimistic theory is that it's fraternal twins implanting :)

What do you think? I'm going to be itching to check my a.m. temp and test to make sure everything is okay. TTC and PG are sending me on an emotional roller coaster ride - I keep going from super optimistic and excited to super nervous and back again!

x
 



Attached Files:







test0326.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 44


----------



## MolGold

Randa _ It is probably nothing, but please consult a doctor. You may get some good advice and it will relieve your anxiety. :)


----------



## chicky160

Mom2sam said:


> Chicky hw many dpo are u? I always cave in at 8dpo too x

:haha: I'm not lol. That's why I said in my original post I don't usually stalk in here, I'm on day 5 of the worst *******afevereverever!!! I had a mc last month, well possibly now about 6 or so weeks ago so I'm not ttc, just lurking and living vicariously through randapanda at the mo! :haha:



RandaPanda said:


> Hey girls! Here is a pic from tonight after dinner. I am so confused though...I tested after dinner because I got really nervous when I went to the bathroom right after eating and found some brownish pink CM on the toilet paper. I didn't get any bleeding when I had implantation at 9dpo (just strong aching cramps), so suddenly got worried that it was early AF and I was having a chemical or something. No more spotting now though, just that one bit. My temp is still pretty high and this test, despite not being FMU and after drinking a ton of water, shows a pretty good line.
> 
> Honestly, I have the same strange achy cramps that I had at 9dpo with implantation, plus this spotting. I don't know what to make of it...I think it's either:
> 
> - nothing to worry about at all
> - a chemical
> - or DH's very optimistic theory is that it's fraternal twins implanting :)
> 
> What do you think? I'm going to be itching to check my a.m. temp and test to make sure everything is okay. TTC and PG are sending me on an emotional roller coaster ride - I keep going from super optimistic and excited to super nervous and back again!
> 
> x


My lovely you are el preggo!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Spotting was probably your uterus pushing out any crap left over ready for growing that little beauty :happydance: 

Congratulations my lovely, I wish you a very happy and healthy 9 months and beyond! X


----------



## chicky160

Apparently bnb doesn't like the word bas##rd :haha:


----------



## RandaPanda

Thanks MolGold! I am going to try to see a doctor soon, but it's going to be an interesting experience as they don't speak any English and most are under-qualified by international standards. Haha, what an adventure! :D


----------



## RandaPanda

Chicky - thank you, thank you, thank you! :hugs: DH keeps telling me to get off BnB, have a (decaf) tea and a snack, and watch some crappy TV to de-stress. Your post is the last one I'm looking at for the night, and it really helped ease my worries! I guess I will still have to go play charades with the doctor sometime very soon though (besides a bit of broken Chinese, all my communication is done through gestures and facial expressions!) :rofl:


----------



## chicky160

You're welcome, just remember brown is old! Cramping you will get either way, bleeding lots of women have throughout their entire pregnancy. If you have them individually it may not be too much cause for concern, it's when you get them together. I'm no dr but that's in my experience, which is mirrored a lot by other peoples experience with pregnancy too. 

Hubby is right! Get off bnb and enjoy your evening decaf style :thumbup: good luck with the dr too! Expect to see you back soon with a lovely bfp on a digi! :happydance:


----------



## Mom2sam

RandaPanda said:


> Hey girls! Here is a pic from tonight after dinner. I am so confused though...I tested after dinner because I got really nervous when I went to the bathroom right after eating and found some brownish pink CM on the toilet paper. I didn't get any bleeding when I had implantation at 9dpo (just strong aching cramps), so suddenly got worried that it was early AF and I was having a chemical or something. No more spotting now though, just that one bit. My temp is still pretty high and this test, despite not being FMU and after drinking a ton of water, shows a pretty good line.
> 
> Honestly, I have the same strange achy cramps that I had at 9dpo with implantation, plus this spotting. I don't know what to make of it...I think it's either:
> 
> - nothing to worry about at all
> - a chemical
> - or DH's very optimistic theory is that it's fraternal twins implanting :)
> 
> What do you think? I'm going to be itching to check my a.m. temp and test to make sure everything is okay. TTC and PG are sending me on an emotional roller coaster ride - I keep going from super optimistic and excited to super nervous and back again!
> 
> x

That lines definitely darker than before & hun try not t worry with my first pregnancy i hd spotting for 3 days just lil bits of brown & panickd didnt evn knw wat ib was bk then & aftr ringing my doc she reassured me at ths point spotting is nothing to worry about it can b left over ib thats just come through nw or wen the embryo burys itself n starts getting cosy cn cause a lil spotting she said some women even hv light bleed for weeks & only tome to worry is if u start having painfull cramps not af type but more painfull accompanied with clots size of a big coin thn t gt seen. So i really thnk ur ok dnt worry at all its quite normal x


----------



## Mom2sam

chicky160 said:


> Mom2sam said:
> 
> 
> Chicky hw many dpo are u? I always cave in at 8dpo too x
> 
> :haha: I'm not lol. That's why I said in my original post I don't usually stalk in here, I'm on day 5 of the worst *******afevereverever!!! I had a mc last month, well possibly now about 6 or so weeks ago so I'm not ttc, just lurking and living vicariously through randapanda at the mo! :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> RandaPanda said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls! Here is a pic from tonight after dinner. I am so confused though...I tested after dinner because I got really nervous when I went to the bathroom right after eating and found some brownish pink CM on the toilet paper. I didn't get any bleeding when I had implantation at 9dpo (just strong aching cramps), so suddenly got worried that it was early AF and I was having a chemical or something. No more spotting now though, just that one bit. My temp is still pretty high and this test, despite not being FMU and after drinking a ton of water, shows a pretty good line.
> 
> Honestly, I have the same strange achy cramps that I had at 9dpo with implantation, plus this spotting. I don't know what to make of it...I think it's either:
> 
> - nothing to worry about at all
> - a chemical
> - or DH's very optimistic theory is that it's fraternal twins implanting :)
> 
> What do you think? I'm going to be itching to check my a.m. temp and test to make sure everything is okay. TTC and PG are sending me on an emotional roller coaster ride - I keep going from super optimistic and excited to super nervous and back again!
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> My lovely you are el preggo!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> Spotting was probably your uterus pushing out any crap left over ready for growing that little beauty :happydance:
> 
> Congratulations my lovely, I wish you a very happy and healthy 9 months and beyond! XClick to expand...

Oh sorry i dnt thnk i read that post. Sorry about ur mc i too mc in Nov & wasn't sure wen t start ttc but doc hd advised t wait 2 cycles & try if i wanted so startd trying begining of Feb guess i'm so ready for another baby DS is 7! Big enough gap as it is x


----------



## Mom2sam

RandaPanda said:


> Chicky - thank you, thank you, thank you! :hugs: DH keeps telling me to get off BnB, have a (decaf) tea and a snack, and watch some crappy TV to de-stress. Your post is the last one I'm looking at for the night, and it really helped ease my worries! I guess I will still have to go play charades with the doctor sometime very soon though (besides a bit of broken Chinese, all my communication is done through gestures and facial expressions!) :rofl:

Wish i could b thr to see u try to explain that ur pregnant through gestures haha x


----------



## RachaelP1027

I am having this same feeling right now too! I'm 8DPO and have been having some cramping over the last few days... I had then last month too and I also thought I was pregnant, so I'm trying not to read into it as much this time... But I'm hoping by Sunday I can test!


----------



## chicky160

Eeeeeeee look at your temps! :happydance:


----------

